# Enlisted vs. Officer



## patsfan34598 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all,

So I'm currently in college working towards my bachelors in CJ. I recently turned 21 and took my first police exam - and thus starting learning a lot about the "Civil Circus" system in MA. Specifically, that if you're a white male and not a veteran you're not becoming a cop, firefighter, or CO any time soon.

It has pretty much cemented my decision to join the military after graduating. Of course, this is something that I've been thinking about for a few years now, so I probably wouldve done it anyway. But now its a definite - at this point I'm pretty resolved to do it. And I want to do it as an MP (Military Police).

I spoke to an Army recruiter a few months ago (my GOD he was a manipulative bastard - he couldve sold sand at a beach) and took the ASVAB (94th percentile) and learned quite a bit.

The question for me, right now, is to go through the OCS process or enlist.

Now, as for being an officer, I know the money is better and theres probably less chance of getting killed.(But then again, if money/safety were high on my priorities, I wouldn't be joining the damn military)
But officers (as I understand it) don't get a whole lot of control over their MOS - the needs of the service come first (probably second and third too)

But if I were to enlist (at least in the Army, which is what I'm leaning towards) I'd get a whole lot more control over my MOS. I feel like the training would be better for policework, (how often do officers get their hands dirty?) and well, more fun.

The recruiter, of course, was pushing for me to enlist, saying how easy it would be to go through OCS after enlisting, but he was a shady bastard and I really don't trust him as far as I could throw him. For example, he asked me how I would feel about getting depolyed. Now, our country is fighting TWO wars. if you're in the military, you're getting deployed. And everyone I spoke to made a point of mentioning that for MPs ESPECIALLY, its pretty much a given. This is soemthing I'm okay with and understand. His words were something along the lines of "well, yeah, I mean I guess _its possible_ you might get deployed". I was not born yesterday.

So this is a tough call. I've talked this over with my parents (they're pushing officer) and while I know lots of people that have served (a few in my family - Marines) I don't know anyone thats done it as an officer.

I know there are a ton of veterans on the board, so any advice would be most welcome. I'm wondering which is going to be more valuable for a law enforcement career - enlisted or officer.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I ended up not doing it due to family reasons, but when I was researching OCS these sites were really helpful.

http://www.armyocs.com/
http://www.armyocsng.com/portal/index.php

And for my 2 cents, take the officer route since you will have your degree which is a requirement. Also, have you looked into any ROTC possibilities? I'm pretty sure that if you go the ROTC route, you come out commissioned, so no OCS. Plus they have some sweet scholarships. Whichever way you go, they both will look good on your resume and thanks for your service.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Flip a coin. IMHO Enlisted gets dirtier and does alot more hands on stuff - If you truly can't decide - you're definately Officer material.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> What service?


Sorry, I guess I was a little pre-emptive with my appreciation for his decision. How about "Thanks for the service you have decided to give to our country, assuming that you follow through. If you choose not join the military consider my thanks null and void."


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

patsfan - I made a similar thread a little while ago, if you do a search you could find it and probably get some more info. 

I am also looking into going through OCS (not for the Army, though). PM if you would like to chat about it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

patsfan34598 said:


> Specifically, that if you're a white male and not a veteran you're not becoming a cop, firefighter, or CO any time soon.


Man, someone pissed in your Cheerios. With the new banding system, methinks it's a secret code to lump "preferences" and scores together without the public and potential candidates actually knowing why they're in a particular band group. That way the litigious nature of getting a civil service job is minimized because the preferences are not blatantly obvious, such as consent decrees, both gender and racial.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

My first suggestion would be to talk to the other services. I am not knocking the army (ok maybe I am) but you could go Air Force or Coast Guard and get the same vet. preferance. As far as enlisted vs officer don't beleive the recruiter that it is easy to get into once your enlisted. I enlisted in the AF with a handful of college credits remaning towards my bachelors....I tried numerous times after getting my degree and they were always on hold with non-technical degrees. So my suggestion would be go the officers route from the start. If getting a civil service job in Mass. is your reason for joining I would Join the National Guard (Air or Army). They are hurting for people so you will still deploy and you get free state tuition (MA Degree). If I had to do it all over again I would have gone Air National Guard. Not that I regret going active but I think I would have stayed in the Guard for 20+ instead of 4 years active and out....I know I am going to get the go back in but the wife is not having it!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I am in the process of becoming an OCC hopeful. I chose the commissioned route because a) I already have my degree b) You have more responsibilities and privileges, c) It shows you have the ability to lead at the command level. d) pay

An E-1 makes 13k a year. An O-1 makes around 25k-30k.

If you want to go reserves or the guard, then I would go enlisted because some of the branches do not allow you to directly commission into the reserve branches. 

However, remember MASS is not the Mecca of law enforcement. A PO job is a PO job no matter where it is. If your going to join the military, you have to do it because you want it. Not because it might get you higher on the CS list.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Go officer, It's what you earned a degree for dippy!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Officers *suck*.....


----------

